# webcam feed to http port



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I have an Axis IP webcam setup at home that has a built-in webserver. This provides a http control interface via port 80 (or other selected port) and a RTSP stream via another port. Problem is where I work our net only allows port 80 http (and https on a port number I don't recall) connections, so I can't access the video feed here.

But I can access any number of commercial webcam feeds that somehow are packaged to feed through http port 80. I have seen some tech documents on the web that describe a method to "tunnel" RTSP via http. But I haven't found enough info for me to actually figure out how to do this.

Has anyone done this? Can you point me towards a tutorial? Or is there another method that the commercial webcam feeds I see use that I could perhaps employ?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

If you're just looking at home security then you could try a program caled GO1984. Haven't used it for a couple of years now but it seemed pretty good and allowed to send pictures ( on alarm suituation) to e-mails or network connections. Probably been updated by now ..

blurb from their current web-page http://www.go1984.de/index.php?id=1&L=9 in english



> Videosurveillance and Recording
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks but that's not what I'm looking for. The server itself has the cability for motion detection triggering and e-mail notification with pictures.

I'm looking for a way to tunnel the live video feed into http port 80. I believe it has to be done in the design/coding of a web page that can then be accessed via a normal web browser though port 80 alone. I know it can be done... I just don't know how to do it.


----------



## Toshiba23 (Oct 7, 2006)

You may want to look into a java applet to do this, most webcam streams I see use java applets to see whatever the camera see's. This includes Monterey bay "Otter cam" and a lot of airports have cameras now of the strip.

Look into that,


----------

